# Neue Partition für Vista erstellen



## HeinerK (13. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir gerade für Testzwecke Windows Vista RC1 von Microsoft heruntergeladen. Nun läuft auf meinem Rechner schon ein Windows XP Pro,
dass auch den gesamten Speicherplatz der Platte auf Partition C: zugewiesen bekommen hat. 

Fällt jemand von euch ein Programm ein, mit dem ich recht flott und reversibel 
etwas Speicherplatz einer neuen Partition zuweisen kann um dort das Vista zu installieren?

Wie läuft das mit der Betriebssystemauswahl beim Booten?


Gruß

EDIT: Ein Programm unter GNU oder GPL wäre toll. Möchte kein Geld ausgeben.
Heiner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. September 2006)

Mit GParted kannst Du die Partition verkleinern und nach dem Test auch wieder vergroessern. Praktischerweise gibt es von GParted auch eine nette, kleine LiveCD, sodass Du kein installiertes Linux-System brauchst um es nutzen zu koennen.


----------



## Navy (13. September 2006)

Eine ähnliche Frage gab es bereits ein paar Tage vorher. Die Benutzung von google oder der Forensuche wäre hier hilfreicher für Dich.

Man hat den faden Beigeschmack, daß Du scheinbar zu faul bist selber zu recherchieren.


----------



## HeinerK (15. September 2006)

Hat prima funktioniert. Vista RC1 ist Mist. Von Innovationen an der Oberfläche ist nichts zu merken. Ist lediglich alles etwas "smooth".

Heiner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2006)

HeinerK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vista RC1 ist Mist.


Das haette ich Dir auch vorher sagen koennen, ohne mir Vista ansehen zu muessen. 
Und Du glaubst doch nicht, dass die Final besser sein wird, oder?


----------

